# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Bultje naast de nek

## Codox

Beste Mensen,

ik heb een bultje in de buurt van mijn neknet achter mijn oor...

ik weet niet of het nou een opgezette spier, klier of wat dan ook is het zit er nu al 4 maand, het is wel een tijd weg geweest in die 4maand maar het is er nu 2/3 weken terug...

weten jullie misschien wat het is?

----------


## farzana

nou en heb je er ook last vn als het warm of koud word?

----------

